# coon training scents!!!



## WestTxHunter (Sep 11, 2011)

well i finally got my bluetick and am wanting to get him started already. Iv been told not to buy just any kind of scent because a lot of them are watered down and stuff. Could any of you guys give me some info on some good training scents brands and maybe a few tips please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 7, 2011)

Go to the ukc message board and ask for Tuck's coon scent.

How old is the bluetick and whats his breeding?  If he is over eight months old, don't waste your time with scents.  Just take him hunting.   Set out some feeder buckets and get them coming into it.  Then dump him out on a hot bucket that the coons are using.


----------



## TallCrow (Oct 7, 2011)

Poolecw knows what he's talking about and I agree.  We've all seen Where the Red Fern Grows and such but training scents are not a staple in most coon hound trainers toolkit.  Good luck with your hound!


----------



## WestTxHunter (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, he just turned 12 weeks and still got a lot of learning to do but hes a go getter already. His blood line is from Smokey River.


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2011)

At 12 weeks old, I would just concentrate on socializing him.  Ride him around in a dog box, put a collar on him, walk him on a leash, play with him.  YOu'll be surprised how much easier it will be for him and you once he gets old and is ready for some real training.

Get a fishing dip net.  Either spray just a little scent on it or keep it stored under a caged coon (out of reach of the coon).  Take the pup out once per day and tease him with the net.  Entice him with it and let him chase after it.  Once he gets "into" it, run it up a tree and see if you can get him to tree on it.

After he is about six months old, don't do anything but take him hunting.


----------



## WestTxHunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds to easy ill have to give that a shot. I really wish i had a group of experienced dogs to run him with when it came time to let him lose. Thanks for your advice.


----------

